# I have an unnatural phobia of Renard



## ExorcistGuy (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't know what started it, and I can't really tell you all way, but Renard (the character) scares the living hell out of me.

This is the only place on the Internet I felt comfortable letting this all spill out at, so here it goes.

The actual person behind the character is a great guy, he has tons and talent and even partook in the "It Gets Better Project". As for the character, every time I witness that face, I want to run and hide. It's something about that eye and that hair that sends me into a complete fury of panic and anxiety.

I know this is funny as hell to all of you, but it's a real phobia to me.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2011)

ExorcistGuy said:


> I know this is funny as hell to all of you



nope

funnier

HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 5, 2011)

Scuse me while I point and laugh


----------



## ExorcistGuy (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you all for giving me so much emotional support, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm sorry but what in the flying fuck were you expecting? consolation?

We are a bunch of terrible people. You're a terrible person and we condescend you for it. Get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 5, 2011)

Phobia thread go

I'm afraid of water. Not so much that I can't bathe. I'm really creeped out by large bodies of it 

And puddles if I can't see the bottom

My parents love dragging me to aquariums and beaches on our vacations. I think they get a kick over how testy I become


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 5, 2011)

ExorcistGuy said:


> Thank you all for giving me so much emotional support, I really appreciate it.




Well what do you expect, me to hold your dick and shake you off when you take a piss?


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 5, 2011)

Who?


----------



## ExorcistGuy (Dec 5, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I'm sorry but what in the flying fuck were you expecting? consolation?
> 
> We are a bunch of terrible people. You're a terrible person and we condescend you for it. Get the fuck over yourself.



Listen, dickplunger, I came here for closure. I could give less of a rat's ass of what you think.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 5, 2011)

ExorcistGuy said:


> Listen, dickplunger, I came here for closure. I could give less of a rat's ass of what you think.



I love angry newfags.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 5, 2011)

ExorcistGuy said:


> Listen, dickplunger, I came here for closure. I could give less of a rat's ass of what you think.



That was too easy.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 5, 2011)

No phobia thread?

I thought it would be fun to turn the thread into a list of actual debilitating fears :{


----------



## Xeno (Dec 5, 2011)

When I read the title I thought you meant the mod. ._.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 5, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> No phobia thread?
> 
> I thought it would be fun to turn the thread into a list of actual debilitating fears :{



taphephobia

I must be cremated or else i will take out a gun before my funeral and kill everyone.

That and i can't enter small rooms because it makes me think of that


----------



## Namba (Dec 5, 2011)

ExorcistGuy said:


> Listen, dickplunger, I came here for closure. I could give less of a rat's ass of what you think.


You hereby fail.
Lol "dickplunger." I'm adding that to my vocabulary.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

What?

Really, what?!



Luti Kriss said:


> You hereby fail.
> Lol "dickplunger." I'm adding that to my vocabulary.



"Dick-plunger" is a nice derogatory name for a gay person....or a straight female depending on your point of view. :V


----------



## Lobar (Dec 5, 2011)

I was avoiding this thread because I somehow kept reading it as "I have an unnatural photo of Renard"


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Dick-plunger" is a nice derogatory name for a gay person....or a straight female depending on your point of view. :V


I don't know, I think cocksucker might be more direct and realistic :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I don't know, I think cocksucker might be more direct and realistic :V



But dick-plunger throws me into giggle fits.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But dick-plunger throws me into giggle fits.


true, and I'll test this one on my straight friends. So far i have referred to myself as cocksucker, cunt, twink, bitch, and flight attendant.
BUT I prefer to sound like a judgmental Metalhead redneck asshole when i make fun of myself :v

I can't help but imagine that though

now i have to get a picture of it/get a commission of myself or someone with a plunger dick/someone who is holding a plunger made for plunging dicks


----------



## Takun (Dec 5, 2011)

I have the same phobia but for his music.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a phobia of your posting


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> true, and I'll test this one on my straight friends. So far i have referred to myself as cocksucker, cunt, twink, bitch, and flight attendant.
> BUT I prefer to sound like a judgmental Metalhead redneck asshole when i make fun of myself :v
> 
> I can't help but imagine that though
> ...



....Flight attendant?


----------



## DW_ (Dec 5, 2011)

This thread is full of the meme in my avatar.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah get over yourself who do you think you are making threads


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....Flight attendant?



Oh, our drumline show is about pilots and the pit is the "Maintenance crew"
I know what that really means though. :v
(note: I'm an honorary pitster even though I'm marching this season)



			
				Rotsala said:
			
		

> Yeah get over yourself who do you think you are making *godawful *threads


ftfy :3c


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I love angry newfags.


don't sign your psots!!!!!


----------



## DW_ (Dec 5, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> don't sign your psots!!!!!



LOL.

Though to all those hating on his music -- personally I don't mind K2, though that may be due to my obsession with retro-style music.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 5, 2011)

This thread cost FaF $50 dollars


----------



## DW_ (Dec 5, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> This thread cost FaF *$50 dollars*



The Department of Redundancy Department called, they want their redundancy back.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 5, 2011)

If I made threads about all the things in the furry fandom that terrified me, we'd run out of internet.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> If I made threads about all the things in the furry fandom that terrified me, we'd run out of internet.



_Ten minutes later, the Den is full of fear threads by Unsilenced..._


----------



## Namba (Dec 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> dick-plunger throws me into giggle fits.


I still can't quit laughing.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Dec 5, 2011)

Renard has a natural phobia of you.  Most people do as a matter of fact.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a phobia of really bad posts and I just wante-


ExorcistGuy said:


> I don't know what started it, and I can't  really tell you all way, but Renard (the character) scares the living  hell out of me.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............
*runs away*


----------



## Carnie (Dec 5, 2011)

Seems legit.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 5, 2011)

I would say something about this but since you're such a little bitch it's not worth it.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 5, 2011)

who?


----------



## Carnie (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't see why we would be insulting someone over a phobia, if it were real. A phobia is a phobia for a reason. We know it's irrational.
Just laugh and offer some stories or advice on phobias, sheesh. I thought the OP was funny, I'm not gonna hate the guy for it.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2011)

ExorcistGuy said:


> This is the only place on the Internet I felt comfortable letting this all spill out at, so here it goes.


Yea, he totally doesn't use FurAffinity, you're in safe hands here.



ExorcistGuy said:


> As for the character, every time I witness that face, I want to run and hide. It's something about that eye and that hair that sends me into a complete fury of panic and anxiety.


Jesus Christ, which pictures are you looking at. 

Oh wait, I see what you mean, very scary... :v


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 5, 2011)

If you're scared of fox-people why the hell are you on a furry forum?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Dec 5, 2011)

Takun said:


> I have the same phobia but for his music.



Takun always beats me to the snark.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 5, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> No phobia thread?
> 
> I thought it would be fun to turn the thread into a list of actual debilitating fears :{



I have a fear of bad threads :V


----------



## Cyril (Dec 5, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I have a fear of bad threads :V


too slow :V


----------



## Traven V (Dec 5, 2011)

XD, I don't believe a word of it, psh strange formalities, but if that's what makes ya happeh . Also BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL!


----------



## DW_ (Dec 6, 2011)

Cyril said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............
> *runs away*


homerscream.avi


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 6, 2011)

He's not that popular now. Another artist, off the fence. Another fairly bad ModPlug user. Carry on, his music holds no threat.
As for the character itself... while it may be somewhat freaky at times, it is no stranger than some of the wonders of this world, and creating something a bit more hideous and threatening would not be hard. There's not much of a reason to fear this character.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 6, 2011)

I am afraid of the possible fact that there is nothing after death. Not merely the absence of things to sense, but your soul is destroyed forever and the passage to time ceases. You simply stop.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 6, 2011)

TheDW said:


> _Ten minutes later, the Den is full of fear threads by Unsilenced..._



Yup.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Dec 6, 2011)

ExorcistGuy said:


> As for the character, every time I witness that face, I want to run and hide. It's something about that eye and that hair that sends me into a complete fury of panic and anxiety.



Then, don't look at pictures of his character, problem solved.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 6, 2011)

Can someone tell me who this guy is I am confused


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh my god, Renards face scares me too!





...NOT


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 6, 2011)

I find Renard kind of silly. > n>'

But then again, I once fancied his eye as a deformed goat's eye. Which was fucking hilarious.


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 6, 2011)

I googled renard so I could post a picture of him for the people who don't know, but all google got was a bunch of foxes.

Found one:
http://f0.bcbits.com/z/20/05/20050805-1.jpg

As for your fear, only way to get over it is to face it, so.... might as well start now, no?


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 6, 2011)

gokorahn said:


> Found one:
> http://f0.bcbits.com/z/20/05/20050805-1.jpg




I thought we were discussing a fictional person played by a professional actor. I guess I haven't learned yet.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 6, 2011)

Dictionary.com definition:
Phobia: a persistent, irrational fear of a specific object, activity,or situation that leads to a compelling desire to avoid it.

Example: massive, debilitating anxiety attack when confronted with the feared object and the obsessive desire to avoid it.

Now, do you really have a phobia or do you just dislike this character? 

If you do, go see a counselor...please? We aren't counselors and these kinds of threads just make us laugh heartily and wish to nip at your heels all the way to the counselor.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought that character was female. Guess I'll take it off my masturbation list :V

Also the only reason I know of Renard is because of this

[yt]8coX8VkUKY8[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> [yt]8coX8VkUKY8[/yt]


It's funny how this has more views than the original song


----------



## Sar (Dec 6, 2011)

Only in _The Den_...


----------



## Azure (Dec 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I am afraid of the possible fact that there is nothing after death. Not merely the absence of things to sense, but your soul is destroyed forever and the passage to time ceases. You simply stop.


One mans fear, another mans solace.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2011)

What happens when we die? We simply seize to exist. We go to the same place we came from.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I am afraid of the possible fact that there is nothing after death. Not merely the absence of things to sense, but your soul is destroyed forever and the passage to time ceases. You simply stop.



I, personally, am not afraid of death. Death is the final unknown, and I am a curious person. Yet, I am afraid of pain, and the thought of leaving what I have grown so comfortable with.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 6, 2011)

I have yet to have a phobia dream of my fursona getting used by the fandom doing countless things to me. Let's list a few: Something with scat, inflation, vore, or general ass raping. I'll let you know when I have that dream, OP.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 6, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I thought that character was female. Guess I'll take it off my masturbation list :V


I think they're supposed to be nongendered ^^


> Later on, it was decided that Renard is a genderless being,


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 6, 2011)

gokorahn said:


> Found one:
> http://f0.bcbits.com/z/20/05/20050805-1.jpg



Wow, _that _is what OP is so afraid of? Looks like a typical furry to me.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd LIKE the character if it weren't 1) genderless and 2) constantly brandishing needles

that's just my sickfuckery though


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

It may be something about the character that sets off the OP, not just the look. The demented nurse, the needles, or whatever. :V




Luti Kriss said:


> I still can't quit laughing.




Another funny one is "Carpet-Muncher". It goes both ways like "Dick-plunger"


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 6, 2011)

Is this "Renard" popular in the fandom or something? It looks like the template fox for people who don't know what they want to be (complete with genderlessness).


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Is this "Renard" popular in the fandom or something? It looks like the template fox for people who don't know what they want to be (complete with genderlessness).



He's popular amongst the furries who enjoy crappy House and happycore music. :V

His John Freeman song was enjoyable. Then he made a remix of it...


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 6, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He's popular amongst the furries who enjoy crappy House and happycore music. :V
> 
> His John Freeman song was enjoyable. Then he made a remix of it...



So he's popular with ravers.

Ravers don't have any taste in clothing/music/anything anyways. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> So he's popular with ravers.
> 
> Ravers don't have any taste in clothing/music/anything anyways. :V



Ravers pop a lot of X and will dance to anything that goes faster than 150 BPM before they keel over to Drug overdose.. I bet if I played "Don't stop believin" at 200 BPM, they will dance to it. :V


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I bet if I played "Don't stop believin" at 200 BPM, they will dance to it. :V



Does anyone else want to hear this, now?


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2011)

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh he's the dude that did the John Freeman song? That was pretty funny.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Oh he's the dude that did the John Freeman song? That was pretty funny.



The same guy. He did a remix of the same song and it wasn't that good of a remix IMO. If you make a meme, don't try to make a remix of it. :V


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Does anyone else want to hear this, now?


http://www.4shared.com/audio/1SHsiYyt/Journey_-_Dont_Stop_believing_.html

just downloaded a random version of this, I think it's a live version but same difference :V


----------



## Mentova (Dec 6, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The same guy. He did a remix of the same song and it wasn't that good of a remix IMO. If you make a meme, don't try to make a remix of it. :V


Why would you remix a song that was pretty much a remix to begin with?


----------



## BRN (Dec 6, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Why would you remix a song that was pretty much a remix to begin with?


He remasters it every year. It's his most popular song by views on Youtube, and I reckon it's a marketing thing.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 6, 2011)

No one else here likes Renard?

I guess that makes me an outsider then


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> No one else here likes Renard?
> 
> I guess that makes me an outsider then




Not my kind of music. :/


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 6, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not my kind of music. :/



Understandable

It's pretty polarizing, I think


----------



## BRN (Dec 6, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> outsider


8)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 6, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> When I read the title I thought you meant the mod. ._.


I am pretty scary.
Interestingly enough, I first thought he was talking about the old character Reynard.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a Renard sticker I haven't put on anything yet

Furry stickers everywhere


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 7, 2011)

OP: Were you really _expecting_ the majority to coddle you here? You are dead wrong if you thought you were expecting a bunch of hugs, scritches and other asskissery you would more or less expect on Sofurry or Inkbunny :v

On the off-topic nonsense, there's only so many times you can redo/remix the _*same fucking song*_. People will eventually notice and demand something new, not rehashed.


----------



## ZeekWeasel (Dec 8, 2011)

Totally not Renard album cover art. Is Cookies.  Yes, cookies.

Oh, hey, lookie here.  This is obviously not Renard album cover art. Mmm, cookies.


----------



## Nyxneko (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, now I'll have to browse through my ipod for like three hours listening to emoticon and his other stuff.... I'm gonna be awake forever XD


----------



## cad (Dec 11, 2011)

i am music man i guess


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 13, 2011)

His music's alright. I've never been much into electronic music except for dubstep (I sincerely apologize). Though a lot of his glitch stuff is pretty good.


----------



## djraverfox (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish Renard would play live more.

I invited him to come to Baltimore to play Hardcore Apokalypse. If he came maybe that party wouldn't have been such a bust. x.x

Reminds me...I'm late as balls for my DJ submission to AC2012. FUCK!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol'd at this thread. He obviously made a mistake of falling in the old newfag rage pit trap. I just ignore peoples hate. :v


----------



## Mentova (Dec 13, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> I wish Renard would play live more.
> 
> I invited him to come to Baltimore to play Hardcore Apokalypse. If he came maybe that party wouldn't have been such a bust. x.x
> 
> Reminds me...I'm late as balls for my DJ submission to AC2012. FUCK!



I don't blame him for not wanting to go to Baltimore. Baltimore sucks.


----------



## huskyhuskyhusky (Dec 13, 2011)

And here a thought we were a warm an accepting community xD


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 13, 2011)

huskyhuskyhusky said:


> And here a thought we were a warm an accepting community xD



You really should go back and read those stickies again.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2011)

huskyhuskyhusky said:


> And here a thought we were a warm an accepting community xD


We are   . Just in your dreams. And this is a technically a network, hence the .net.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2011)

huskyhuskyhusky said:


> And here a thought we were a warm an accepting community xD



We? Who the hell are you?


----------



## Aetius (Dec 13, 2011)

huskyhuskyhusky said:


> And here a thought we were a warm an accepting community xD



Get ready for your world to flip upside down.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 13, 2011)

ExorcistGuy said:


> I know this is funny as hell to all of you, but it's a real phobia to me.





ExorcistGuy said:


> Listen, dickplunger, I came here for closure. I could give less of a rat's ass of what you think.



What I'm getting is you knew that people would laugh at you and you're taking it personally when they do.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 13, 2011)

huskyhuskyhusky said:


> And here a thought we were a warm an accepting community xD



Your name makes me want to kill myself.
I mean...err....
No, whoever told you that is a liar. :V


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 13, 2011)

I think that one is scary.


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 13, 2011)

mrfoxwily said:


> I think that one is scary.



Looks huggable to me:V


----------



## huskyhuskyhusky (Dec 13, 2011)

For some reason when I saw Renard as a phobia I was expecting some sort of TV cartoon, but now that I see that it has something to do with the random I'm curious as to where Renard is from.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2011)

huskyhuskyhusky said:


> For some reason when I saw Renard as a phobia I was expecting some sort of TV cartoon, but now that I see that it has something to do with the random I'm curious as to where Renard is from.



Renard is a musician.


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 13, 2011)

Ill leave this here for people who are curious about Renard 

http://lapfoxtrax.com/


----------



## Arek (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I can understand the fear of a genderless fox/raccoon crossbreed with tentacle dreads that likes to dress up like a nurse. Renard just makes me lol though, especially in this pic: 
[video=youtube;L5iDswXCbLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5iDswXCbLM[/video]

Also I enjoy pretty much everything Lapfox has put out so far, but I listen to Renard in small bursts otherwise it makes me rage.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 13, 2011)

He's from canadaland


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 14, 2011)

Arek said:


> Well, I can understand the fear of a genderless fox/raccoon crossbreed with tentacle dreads that likes to dress up like a nurse. Renard just makes me lol though, especially in this pic:
> 
> -snipvid-
> 
> Also I enjoy pretty much everything Lapfox has put out so far, but I listen to Renard in small bursts otherwise it makes me rage.



Holy shit, that's fucking awful.


----------



## Arek (Dec 14, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Holy shit, that's fucking awful.



rofl, I'm pretty sure he thinks so to, hence why it's not on any of his albums. Still, I get overwhelmed with silliness every time I hear the track and see that pic. I promise, he has good music. Listen to The Queenstons xD


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;pT35woa6UiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT35woa6UiQ[/video]

One of my favourite Renard songs

Because that other video is awful


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 14, 2011)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait

Stoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop.

Maybe this guy is afraid of doctors/nurses or dentists or something.
Everytime i google this dude (cause who the fuck is he anyway?), i keep seeing him or her, dressed in medical uniforms.

OP, are you afraid of medical personnel?


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 14, 2011)

This is relevant and interesting. A wide audience cares about your phobia, OP!


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 15, 2011)

mrfoxwily said:


> I think that one is scary.


sounds like you're afraid of cross-eyed people


----------



## Namba (Dec 15, 2011)

It was once said by good ol' FDR "there's nothing to fear but fear itself."...did that make him a phobophobic?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 15, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Holy shit, that's fucking awful.



It's like drinking or eating something awful and the taste lingers with you for hours.


----------



## rosewolf13 (Dec 17, 2011)

i have the fear of speaking with someone in public one on one. friends are fine but if you send me to the mall with $20 and tell me to buy lunch i will MAKE someone buy it for me because there is no way in hell i will go up and talk to that person behind the register....XD and i have parasitophobia the fear of parasites :b yet i still watch all those creepy shows were the people are half eaten by 'em :B i'll be surprised if your fear of Renard can compete with that XD


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 17, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> This is relevant and interesting. A wide audience cares about your phobia, OP!


YOU DIDNT CARE THIS MUCH WHEN I TOLD YOU I WAS AFRAID OF MOTHS INA  PHOBIA THREAD

*cries moth tears*



rosewolf13 said:


> i have the fear of speaking with someone in public one on one. friends are fine but if you send me to the mall with $20 and tell me to buy lunch i will MAKE someone buy it for me because there is no way in hell i will go up and talk to that person behind the register


sounds like social anxiety disorder


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 19, 2011)

Renard's pretty cute actually..
Also.. Phobia for seeing fractured nails or whatnot..
Whenever I picture one I start to wince and shiver.. when I see one I faint.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh damn, you must have gone through hell when the saw series was in full swing


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2011)

rosewolf13 said:


> i have the fear of speaking with someone in public one on one. friends are fine but if you send me to the mall with $20 and tell me to buy lunch i will MAKE someone buy it for me because there is no way in hell i will go up and talk to that person behind the register....



You can find books on how to get rid of Social Anxiety disorder. Addressing the problem my also help as well to what may have cause it. :V




> XD and i have parasitophobia the fear of parasites :b yet i still watch all those creepy shows were the people are half eaten by 'em :B i'll be surprised if your fear of Renard can compete with that XD



Would this be a bad time to tell you that you have some inside if you...right? :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (Dec 19, 2011)

I can understand the OP now. That song was fucking terrifying... It sounded like Wow Wow Wubbzy on LSD and cocaine at the same time *shudder* Although I doo appreciate the message, can't not say it.


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 19, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Oh damn, you must have gone through hell when the saw series was in full swing


You tell me.. *Shivers*
Also.. I couldn't even watch an anime with a shattered nail scene


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 19, 2011)

oh my god that reminds me of Higurashi

That scene with the fingernails was *brutal*


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 20, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> oh my god that reminds me of Higurashi
> 
> That scene with the fingernails was *brutal*



I've seen it :O
It pretty much worsened the whole trauma


----------



## israfur (Dec 23, 2011)

I can only stand his music when I'm in a certain mood. The art is great though, I'm planning on buying a poster and a few stickers from the shop. Not sure if going to buy t-shirt though.... =3=


----------



## KingNow (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry, kids. This mofo is from our corner of the street, and happens to enjoy starting horrible threads on other forums.

Really, you don't need to get so mad over such a horrible thread. Either or, he's banned, now and the world happens to be at peace.


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 26, 2011)

KingNow said:


> Sorry, kids. This mofo is from our corner of the street, and happens to enjoy starting horrible threads on other forums.
> 
> Really, you don't need to get so mad over such a horrible thread. Either or, he's banned, now and the world happens to be at peace.


----------

